# Grafikfehler NFS HP



## meteor431980 (24. Januar 2011)

Grafikkartentyp ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 
  Insgesamt verfügbarer Grafikspeicher 2782 MB 
        Dedizierter Grafikspeicher 1024 MB 
        Dedizierter Systemarbeitsspeicher 0 MB 
        Gemeinsam genutzter Systemspeicher 1758 MB 
  Grafikkarten-Treiberversion 8.741.1.1000 
  Auflösung des primären Monitors 1600x900 
  DirectX-Version DirectX 10 
Prozessor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 720 @ 1.60GHz 7,0 5,9 
  Ergibt sich aus der niedrigsten Teilbewertung 

Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) 4,00 GB 5,9 
Grafik ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650  6,7 
Grafik (Spiele) 2782 MB insgesamt verfügbarer Grafikspeicher 6,7 
Primäre Festplatte 880GB frei (931GB gesamt) 

im game fehl teilweise die strasse und der rest dann fähre ich ins nirgend wo und auto fällt ins nichts dann werde ich wie nach crash auf str. gesetzt und kann weiter fahren bis zum nächten fehler treiber neuester inst............. bitte schnelle hilfe patch1010 und 1020 inst. fehler mit und ohne patch 1 und 2

DANKE SCHON MAL FÜR EURE HILFE


----------



## _chris_ (24. Januar 2011)

Kann daran liegen das Mobile-Grakas offiziell nicht unterstützt werden.


----------



## meteor431980 (24. Januar 2011)

da kann mann nix tun??????? denn bei nem freund gehts auf notebook


----------



## _chris_ (24. Januar 2011)

Hast du auch den neusten Treiber installiert? Dein Freund hat vllt. Glück und seine wird unterstützt. Aber eig. gibt es selten Probleme mit den Grakas auf Notebooks. Was hast n für eine CPU?


----------



## computertod (24. Januar 2011)

auf der Mobilty 5650 sollte es eigentlich gehen, zumindest funktionierts aufm Laptop eines Freundes, und der hat so eine 5650 
was für ein Laptop is es eigentlich?


----------



## meteor431980 (25. Januar 2011)

Prozessor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 720 @ 1.60GHz 7,0 5,9 
  Ergibt sich aus der niedrigsten Teilbewertung 

Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) 4,00 GB 5,9 
Grafik ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650  6,7 
Grafik (Spiele) 2782 MB insgesamt verfügbarer Grafikspeicher 6,7 
Primäre Festplatte 856GB frei (931GB gesamt) 5,9 
Windows 7 Home Premium 
und i7 ist ja mit turbo boost 1,6 ghz bis max 2,8 ghz (8kerne)
Alle treiber auf neuestem stand


----------



## computertod (25. Januar 2011)

ich meinte eigentlich den Hersteller und das Modell


----------



## meteor431980 (28. Januar 2011)

hp pavilion dv7  kann graka defekt sein .....
mir ist aufgefallen das kein spiel mehr flüssig läuft hatte black ops durch gezockt auf hgöchsten  einst. ohne probs. jetzt ruckelt es sau mäßig in der niedr. einstellung 
ram überprüft funzt, prozessor funzen, findet keine fehler im sys. das einzige was ich nicht testen konnt is die graka


----------



## _chris_ (28. Januar 2011)

Lad dir Furmark runter, und schau ob du Fehler siehst.

MfG


----------



## meteor431980 (28. Januar 2011)

hab pc mark11 und cinebench gemacht lief alles ok


----------



## meteor431980 (29. Januar 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:


> Lad dir Furmark runter, und schau ob du Fehler siehst.
> 
> MfG


Habe Furmark geladen wie lange geht der test hab nach 4 h abgebrochen


----------



## Own3r (29. Januar 2011)

Das ist ein endlos Programm. 
Hast du denn wäherend er durchlief irgendwelche Grafikfehler gesehen?


----------



## meteor431980 (30. Januar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Das ist ein endlos Programm.
> Hast du denn wäherend er durchlief irgendwelche Grafikfehler gesehen?


nee nicht das mir es aufgefallen wäre pcmark11 und cinebench auch ohne probs. was nun???????????
weiß jemand ob die turbo boost technik wenn benötigt alle cpus hoch taktet  von 1,6ghz auf 2,8 ghz
und ob es eingestellt werden muss
denn bei nfshp taktet nur einer hoch habe dem game alle cpus zugewiesen und es schon mit höherer priorität versucht alles nix gebracht.
wenn jemand noch  ne idee hat wäre ich echt dankbar


----------



## Own3r (30. Januar 2011)

Ganz simple Frage: Hast du das Spiel mal de- und installiert? Wenn das auch nichts bringt, kannst du da nichts machen, ein Defekt der Hardware scheint nicht vorzuliegen.


----------



## meteor431980 (30. Januar 2011)

ca 20 mal
das krasse is beim 1 mal liefs ja dann blue screen mit felermeldung 0000000000074
zurück aufwerkseinst. seit dem diese probs beim sys check nix gefunden


----------



## meteor431980 (30. Januar 2011)

Könnte es was bringen die graka neu zu install und älteren treiber drauf???????? und treiber von hp oder ati???????


----------



## meteor431980 (1. Februar 2011)

O.K. hab bei HP angerufen Jetzt wird der Rechner abgeholt graka defekt laut HP Support da zu hot
das Ding is 2Monate alt und nun das.......
Shit HP 15werktage ohne rechner wenn es schnell geht



DANKE DAS IHR GEHOLFEN HABT


----------

